# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته از کاردرمانی ب پرستاری(لطفا راهنمایی کنین)

## سفیدک

سلام دوستان
راستش امسال کاردرمانی دانشگاه علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران قبول شدم.
کارنامه سبزم پرستاری شهید بهشتی وتهران وایران رو آورده بودم.
،ولی ی چیزایی اذیتم میکنه اونم اینده ی شغلی مبهم رشتمه
اونقدری ک واضحه پرستار شاغل میشه،برای ما اینطور نیس،
خب چنتا کلینیک میشه زد،کلینیک زدن هزینه داره،کلی طول میکشه تا جا افتاد،استخدام شدن هم حقوقش کمه
بخصوص اگه خانوم باشین،هرچند هردو رشته برای خانوما سخته
با استاد راهنمام ک صحبت کردم میگف اگه اهل ریسک کردن هستی بمون
اینده ی شعلی خیلی برام مهمه

فرصتی هم نمونده برای تغییر رشته
و اینکه شنیدم  دانشکاهای تهران تغییر رشته رو نمیپذیرن،چیری در این مورد میدونین؟

میتونین کمک کنین؟

----------


## Aries

همیشه پای پرستاری در میان است!
از x به پرستاری :Yahoo (4): 
از پرستاری به y :Yahoo (4):

----------


## سفیدک

> همیشه پای پرستاری در میان است!
> از x به پرستاری
> از پرستاری به y


ممنون واقعا سازنده بود

----------


## -AMiN-

_الان شما میخواین هم تغییر‌رشته بدین هم تغییر دانشگاه؟! درسته؟
اولا اگه میخواستین تغییر بدبن فک کنم باید زمان اومدن کارنامه سبز تو سایت سنجش درخواست میدادین و سنجشه که تصمیم میگرفت رشته قبولیتونو تغییر بده ربطی به دانشگاه تهران نداره که میخواد یا نه...
اما اون چیزی که شنیدین احتمالا تغییر رشته در خود دانشگاهی که تحصیل مبکنیه مثلا دانشجوی علوم ازمایشگاهی تهران بخواد بره هوشبری همون دانشگاه
که باید درخواست بدی به سرپرست گروهته مدیر گروهته نمیدونم والا دقیقا سمتش چیه؟! و خیلی سخت موافقت میکنن
فک نکنم دیگه الان بتونی دانشگاه عوض کنی حالا بهترین کار اینه بری از مسوول دانشگاتون بپرسی
یه عده مث من گمراه ترت میکنن
در کل فک کنم الان دیر شده_

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> همیشه پای پرستاری در میان است!
> از x به پرستاری
> از پرستاری به y


دقیقا همینطوره :Yahoo (20): 
الان من میگم امسال ارشد گرایش پرستاری توانبخشی برم ک بعدا ب کلینیک و ....اقدام کنم یا ن باز کنکور بدم واسه دندون.ک هرچند حوصله کنکور دادن نیست!

----------


## sami7

> دقیقا همینطوره
> الان من میگم امسال ارشد گرایش پرستاری توانبخشی برم ک بعدا ب کلینیک و ....اقدام کنم یا ن باز کنکور بدم واسه دندون.ک هرچند حوصله کنکور دادن نیست!


*ارشد پرستاری خیلی عالیه*

----------


## Afsoon_chashman

> *ارشد پرستاری خیلی عالیه*


تاثیر خاصی نداره.فقط ۲۰۰.۳۰۰ ب حقوقت اضافه میشه

----------


## samar_98

*نعع بابا مگه ریختن برا پرستاری؟؟ چهارسال دیگه م اشباع میشه ، عین چی هم ازشون کار میکشن ، چندرغاز میزارن کف دستشون 
باز کاردرمانی الان جزء اون رشته هاس که آینده ی خوبی داره و چون جامعه فعلا کمبود کاردرمانگر داره در  نتیجه میشه بازار خوبی رو براش پیش بینی کرد
دردسرای پرستاری رم نداره ، ن شیفت نه هزارتا کوفت دیگه .
من خودم میخواستم از پرستاری برم کاردرمانی ، بدلایلی نشد.
پرستاری ب معنای واقعی خر عصد ...خدا نصیب هیچکس نکنه. من خودمم قصد دارم تا مقطع دکترا بخونم تا فقط تو دانشگاه فعالیت کنم ...*

----------

